
Ancient DNA dispute raises questions about wheat trade in prehistoric Britain - DrScump
http://www.nature.com/news/ancient-dna-dispute-raises-questions-about-wheat-trade-in-prehistoric-britain-1.18702
======
DrScump
prior study called into question: [http://www.nature.com/news/ancient-dna-
reveals-how-wheat-cam...](http://www.nature.com/news/ancient-dna-reveals-how-
wheat-came-to-prehistoric-britain-1.17010)

